# Krill



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

can i feed my p's krill


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Definetly, My Reds love Krill


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

yes, just wondering, where do you get krill? Ive never seen it in stores


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

ask for it....every LPS & LFS around here have it


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet thanks guys


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

How do your Ps like it


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

___ said:


> How do your Ps like it


 gonna buy it this weekend and try it. will let you know though,


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my krill float and my fish wont touch anythang up top water ,,, so i guess i had bad luck with it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

even walmart has it but yeahh i need to find a kind that doesnt float


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

go to your lfs and ask for 'frozen' krill it doesn't float unless it has an air bubble in it. If it floats take it and squeeze in in the water and the air bubble will come out and then the krill will sink. the Freeze dried stuff floats something awful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Krill and market shrimp are basically the same thing.

I just buy the frozen, peeled shrimp at th supermarket and cut them up inot bite-sozed pieces. I just don't see the advantage of buying small "krill" that have alot less meat on them and alot more shell.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

usually young P's love krill the most


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

My P wouldnt surface feed at all but i tossed 1 krill in the other day with no other food and it was gone..... i have to think he ate it


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

so i bought the krill and it's hikari and it floats. But as soon as it hit the water they ravaged it. they really seem to like it



Bullsnake said:


> Krill and market shrimp are basically the same thing.
> 
> I just buy the frozen, peeled shrimp at th supermarket and cut them up inot bite-sozed pieces. I just don't see the advantage of buying small "krill" that have alot less meat on them and alot more shell.


yeah i just noticed that more shell less meat.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

You guys are better of with shrimp then krills. Shrimp has more protein and if you feed the shrimp with the shells, it also has a lot more carotene( improves the color of your fish).

Hater


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Krill and market shrimp are basically the same thing.
> 
> I just buy the frozen, peeled shrimp at th supermarket and cut them up inot bite-sozed pieces. I just don't see the advantage of buying small "krill" that have alot less meat on them and alot more shell.


how do you store the shrimp once you cut it up? cuz last time i did that with squid it went bad and smelt awful after like 3 days


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Krill and market shrimp are basically the same thing.
> 
> I just buy the frozen, peeled shrimp at th supermarket and cut them up inot bite-sozed pieces. I just don't see the advantage of buying small "krill" that have alot less meat on them and alot more shell.


how do you store the shrimp once you cut it up? cuz last time i did that with squid it went bad and smelt awful after like 3 days
[/quote]
I buy my shrimp peeled and frozen in two-pound bags.

When shrimp comes up in the food rotation, I take a few of the shrimp out of the freezer and and cut them up frozen with a serrated kitchen knife. I cut thin strips off the tail, the same way you would cut bark off a branch. Then I just leave the pieces of shrimp out for a little while until it defrosts. Then I drop the meat in the fishes' tanks.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i usually tie up the shrimp,krill,fish on a string and let it float so it dosent sink and get lost in the tank so then i know defenatly know if they eat it


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

market shrimp is best way to go.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i feed both...along with scallop and tuna

really working on this surface feeding thing... it going


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Krill and market shrimp are basically the same thing.
> 
> I just buy the frozen, peeled shrimp at th supermarket and cut them up inot bite-sozed pieces. I just don't see the advantage of buying small "krill" that have alot less meat on them and alot more shell.


how do you store the shrimp once you cut it up? cuz last time i did that with squid it went bad and smelt awful after like 3 days
[/quote]
your best bet is too buy the sh*t frozen, when you buy it "fresh" it could of been frozen while it was gettn ship to the store and then unfrozen when put on display because i know its not good to freeze, unfreeze,freeze(you never know what they do at the store)


----------

